
Why is Siri still so clueless? - hootguy
https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/why-is-siri-still-so-clueless-feb28df58190
======
hootguy
At Data Day Texas 2019, Jonathan Mugan of Deep Grammar presented an overview
of the history of NLP's steps toward AI.

